# Turn between center bushings



## Pencrazy

Where can a guy get these? It seems as if John Gooden is Not making them any more (pen products). If any one has a noter sours let us know


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Lazerlinez makes some bushings made for tbc and mandrel  

 Other than that you'll have to find someone to custom make them for you   

Or try to cut 60 degree chamfers in your stock bushings   

Or TBC with stock bushings   Or tbc with no bushings     

That's all I got


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Pretty sure this is the wrong forum for this question  btw


----------

